# Best shampoo for White cars



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

As per the subject - which shampoo would be best used for white cars. My friend mentioned Lime Prime but i'm interested to get your thoughts.

Thanks Guys/Gals


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

That's what friends are for 8-/ lime prime is a pre wax cleanser 
M8 shampoo cleans a car end of ... Nothing else... A good shampoo will clean any car Inc white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOGWT (Sep 1, 2010)

Once every two or three months or so alternate a good shampoo with CarPro Iron X Soap Gel, it cleans your paint surface and removes brake dust iron contaminants at same time, while leaving a very smooth and slippery surface and requires a very little to clean dirt and salt very efficiently.

More like gel shampoo you rub on the surface with a damp sponge or waffle weave micro fibre towel and rinse it off, pH neutral, you can use it on any surface. Rinse surfaces thoroughly after use


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would say Head and Shoulders


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

johnsons baby bath gives it a great shine


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> johnsons baby bath gives it a great shine


seconded


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > johnsons baby bath gives it a great shine
> ...


 tesco has a deal on baby bath just now buy one get one free


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


You buy them mate and I will have the free ones :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
You buy them mate and I will have the free ones :lol:[/quote]

:lol: am sure you've got Scottish blood, your tighter than me :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

dodo juice , born to be mild


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

davelincs said:


> dodo juice , born to be mild


My vote also goes to Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I use born to be mild followed by a coat of hard candy wax. Makes my White car looks Clean and makes it easy to clean next time around... But I have the problem of road salt up here so it's a mega battle. I have swissvax shield underneath the coat of hand candy.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

Also got dodo mild, Seems to do a good job and suds up nicely with a decent mitt. Best shop online,I use elite the service is great.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


And points too - it all "helps" 

As to what shampoo, well, it's all about choice and personal preference...and personal preference when pulled apart often means "sh*t, I've spent a silly amount of money on shampoo so it's got be good hasn't it?" :wink:

I've been there and done that, I've got a garage annexe that's stacked full of the products I've bought that promised the world and gave bug*er all that'll bear testament to my naivety!

Over the years, out of curiousity (and stupidity) I've fallen sucker to another wonder product...I still haven't found anything that works as well as Johnson's Baby Bath. Try it and tell me I'm wrong - it's cheap enough not to mention it does exactly what you need it to!

Salt? That's a doddle to remove - harder to shift is the cr*p you pick up off the roads any time of the year - that lovely mixture of oil, diesel, rubber, tar and any other muck that forms that film of crud on your paint from normal driving.

Fancy packaging, exotic oils, viral marketing, empty promises, wallet robbing ability...Pah! The blue bottle of JJB will be your friend 

Dave


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Shampoos I have used, worked for me and still use are:
Britemax Cleanmax
Dodo BTBM
Autoglym
Zymol ( yes the one from Halfords )
Duragloss
Megs Hyperwash

Get yourself onto Detailing world, and see what a guy called Ross has to say about shampoo, it is his favorite subject ..

Dodo SN Shampoo ids ment to be good. As long as it cleans the car car, it shouldn't really matter, you need to decide if you want a pure shampoo, or one that adds some wax as you wash. I personally prefer straight shampoo..


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

Wouldn't say these were colour specific but I use duragloss or btbm depending on which one I'd rather smell. Duragloss usually wins


----------

